# Tpe of oil for my 69 GTO



## lamberj11 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey guys new here. Just bought a 69 gto and I was looking to change the oil and i was wondering what people felt was the right oil to use on a late 60's GTO.

thanks again for the help!!


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I like to use 10W-30 Valvoline VR1 non-syntetic. It has enough ZDDP for flat tappet cams and bearings. I change it every 3,000 miles.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Any 10w-30 or 10w-40 with ZDDP in it or ZDDP added to it. Most new oils need additional ZDDP added. I run 15w-40 Rotella diesel spec oil with additional additive. Used to run Valvoline and Kendall. Going to try Brad Penn.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Geeteeoh guy,

I would call Shell and find out for sure, but I heard they changed the formula of Rotella because most new diesels have cats. Rotella is a great oil. I use it at work on the generators.


----------

